# Ferry Holland/Belgium to North-East England - any experts?



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

I have searched on MHF but not found much on this topic.

I have used several search sites for ferry prices; one-way to Hull or Newcastle. They all come in around 200 pounds for last days of April.

Is this par for the course? Are there any worthwhile discounts?

Joining one of the MH Clubs just for this is probably not cost-efficient - or am I wrong?

Thanks in advance.

Geoff


----------



## goldi (Feb 4, 2009)

Afternoon folks,

The last time we travelled on a north sea ferry from hull to zeebrugge it cost £600 return and that was five years ago.


norm


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hey up.

If you can get a North Sea ferry into Hull for that price one way it sounds a very good price.. Do you intend going North or South off the ferry?..

ray.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

rayrecrok said:


> Hey up.
> 
> If you can get a North Sea ferry into Hull for that price one way it sounds a very good price.. Do you intend going North or South off the ferry?..
> 
> ray.


Ray

Half-way between Hull and Newcastle - must be a place called 'Hell' :lol:

On average my family come from further north than wheree you live 

Geoff


----------



## ovalball (Sep 10, 2008)

We do Hull to Zeebrugge every year.We book it through camping cheques.This year we paid £325 return including 3 camping cheques,travelling on Saturday end of May.Works out better value than Dover when we add the cost of fuel,convenience etc.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

ovalball said:


> We do Hull to Zeebrugge every year.We book it through camping cheques.This year we paid £325 return including 3 camping cheques,travelling on Saturday end of May.Works out better value than Dover when we add the cost of fuel,convenience etc.


Thanks for that

I am not familiar with 'camping cheques' as we do not use sites.

Does it cost to join? Will they do one-way? And will it work starting au Continent?

Geoff


----------



## ovalball (Sep 10, 2008)

Geoff
It is free to join.Dont know about single journeys but you could ask,always found them vey helpful.You have to usually buy 3 camping cheques but you don't need to use them,just sell them on here.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Hello Geoff,

I have written quite a bit on the DFDS & POSL (P&O) routes.

We used to make the P&O Hull - Zeebrugge/Rotterdam crossing around 3-4 returns a year. Until that was they got ever more popular and busier.

Never had our previous motorhome measured and had used this motorhome for almost 4 years with no issues. Then one day, last year, they donned yellow High Vis tabards and a tape and suggested I was way over my claimed length. The rest is a long story. I have not used P&O North sea since.

But you can bet on at least £200 one way with POSL or DFDS.

P&O stopped taking Tesco Deals for the route when Tesco helped them promote it. DFDS now take a certain amount of deals for Newcastle route. But I doubt this will be of any use to you?.

Stena is our preferred operator - Harwich - Hook. They take Tesco Deals but Harwhich is an 4rse in the world of a place for us to get to.

TM


----------



## VanFlair (Nov 21, 2009)

We have just done the Hull Zeebrugge and return £325 including 7 night camping cheques, travelling at the weekend and booked through the Caravan Club.

I am pretty sure that you can do a one way but dont know what the deal is, worth asking though.

Martin


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

teemyob said:


> Hello Geoff,
> 
> . . . Never had our previous motorhome measured and had used this motorhome for almost 4 years with no issues. Then one day, last year, they donned yellow High Vis tabards and a tape and suggested I was way over my claimed length. The rest is a long story. I have not used P&O North sea since.
> 
> ...


We had the same experience at Hull with an officious booking clerk who measured our bog standard Fiat Ducato LWB 5.99m PVC at 6.12 metres and wouldn't budge despite showing him the handbook. I was fuming somewhat but paid the £25 extra just to get on the boat. After a few emails we got a refund but no real apology 

We are reluctant to use them again.

We also used the Harwich - Hook sailing a couple of times but made the mistake of returning on the Sunday afternoon sailing when every shop in the Hook was shut except one expensive petrol station and the boat had a lot of rather drunk weekend trippers on board.

As we have family in Brighton we tend to use the Newhaven - Dieppe crossing these days although Hull was a much more easy drive from home.

Steve


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

homenaway said:


> teemyob said:
> 
> 
> > Hello Geoff,
> ...


I think I read your post.

Was he Scottish (the officious one)?.

TM


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

VanFlair said:


> We have just done the Hull Zeebrugge and return £325 including 7 night camping cheques, travelling at the weekend and booked through the Caravan Club.
> 
> I am pretty sure that you can do a one way but dont know what the deal is, worth asking though.
> 
> Martin


That is Cheap!

I once tried to book with one of the clubs. Price was just too expensive. But the lady said by adding just one camping cheque, regardless of wether I used it or not. Brought the price down quite a bit.


----------

